# PE Metallurgy/Material Science



## june (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello there

My friend is interested in taking PE material science/metallurgy exam. He has masters degree and about 5 years of experience at a material science firm. He worked with a couple of PE civil engineer consultants (non-supervisors) but not PE Material science. Are there any states that do not need a reference from PEs? or minimal references from PE, so he can apply there using his non-PE supervisory references.

thanks


----------

